# PROVIDENCE CHRISTIAN COLLEGE- who has heard of it?



## matthew11v25 (Feb 15, 2005)

Robin brought this COLLEGE up in another thread. It peaked my interest since I am heading to college in the fall and PCC is in the same state that I live in (California). So far what I have heard is good. Since there are no Undergraduate colleges that attest to being reformed (holding to the WCF, Belgic confession, Canons of Dordt) in California...or none that I know of. College starts fall 2005. 

My question is: 

1. Has anyone heard of this college through their church, or other ways?
2. Is it widely supported (being first Reformed college in the west offering undergraduate programs)?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 15, 2005)

Or if someone checks out the website...let me know what you think.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

From what I can tell, this looks like a school with good potential. It's an interesting mix of denominations represented on the board of directors. I have a preference for denominationally-affiliated schools with church oversight, but I would not dismiss this school just because it is inter-denominational in nature. It will be interesting to review their faculty (that page seems to be still under construction). I hope it fulfills the promise that I see represented here, and that it will indeed be a blessing to future generations of students.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input Andrew.


----------



## Providence Girl (Feb 17, 2005)

*In response to Virginia H.*

Hi guys,

I would like to provide a little background on Providence Christian College.
Several times over the last thirty years, many godly individuals have attempted to start a reformed work of higher education in the state of California. It soon became apparent that no one reformed denomination had the wherewithal to support such an endeavor. In addition to this realization, it was also apparent that colleges with denominational affiliations tend to become factionalized. The intent of the multi-denominational nature of Providence is to provide unity among reformed believers without comprising our adherence to the Westminster Shorter and Larger Catechism or the Three Forms of Unity. Our board of directors is composed of members from the OPC, PCA, URC, CRC, and RCA churches. Obviously the board members from the CRC and RCA come from conservative churches. 
I am personally invigorated by the idea of different denominational members coming together under the banner of the reformed faith...not under the banner of one particular denomination within that faith. Providence's administrative staff draws from the PCA, URC, and CRC churches. Our Biblical and Theological Studies Prof is PCA, and so is our Biological Sciences Professor. Our History Prof comes from the CRC but he used to attend my church (PCA). We have received a tremendous amount of encouragement from reformed believers who see the placement of a biblically reformed liberal arts college in Southern California, as a desperate cultural need. At Providence, our students will actively live out their calling as ambassadors for Christ. They will be expected to actively engage the culture for him and to truly be salt and light in a fallen and desperately needy world.
Thanks for the time.


----------



## Providence Girl (Feb 17, 2005)

*New Providence website up and running*

Hi again,


I forgot to mention that our website (with professor bios) is up and running.

www.providencechristiancollege.org

Just an FYI, we are closely linked to Westminster Theological Seminary (our academic dean is the wife of the president of the seminary-Dr. Robert Godfrey).


----------

